# Nostril Mucus help!!??



## techhousejunkie (Feb 27, 2008)

Today after handling my 6month red (who has been trouble taming) and him wipping around a bit he had a thick mucus come out of his nostrils as he breathed. I wiped it off put him back in his tank.(just some info) I keep my tank in the day at 85-95 degrees and about 75 at night, hes been knocking over his water dish everyday, and I just started him on thawed mice a few days ago. He doesnt seem lathargic and hes eats like a little beast. 

What could this mucus be??
Does this automatically mean respiratory infection??
What should I do??

Please any info would be great. This is killing me


----------



## techhousejunkie (Feb 28, 2008)

nobody has any feedback??


----------



## redtail2426 (Feb 28, 2008)

Do you hear any weezing when he breathes? Are his eyes clear? Is there any mucous in his mouth? Does his breathing seem labored? Are his nostrils clear or filled with mucous? I would definately keep a close eye on it and if everything looks good and you dont see any more mucous coming from anywere or any signs of lethargy, lack of appetite, irregular bowel movements, or labored breathing or any weezing, Than he will probably be ok (Just my opinion). Your daytime temps on your cool side should be about 75-85 and just for a little while you might want to bump your basking temps up to 110-115 incase he is ill. I would say if see any more signs of mucous or sickness you should get to a vet ASAP.


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 28, 2008)

if his breeding is heavy you should consider giving him baytril asap.
if not its not dangrous and might pass.


----------



## COWHER (Feb 28, 2008)

maybe this will help
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=437">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=437</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 29, 2008)

I have seen a lot of things in tegus, but I have never seen one with a RI. This mucous you speak of sounds like he ate or drank something that did not agree with his system. The mucous is being made to reject this substance. Just a thought.


----------



## COWHER (Feb 29, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> I have seen a lot of things in tegus, but I have never seen one with a RI. This mucous you speak of sounds like he ate or drank something that did not agree with his system. The mucous is being made to reject this substance. Just a thought.


exactly bobby, what was posted in my thread is just that.. my tegu was thirsty when i put her in the tub then when i added shed ease to the tub she drank the water and thats when she had the mucus come from her mouth and nose


----------



## DZLife (Feb 29, 2008)

Question answered?


----------



## zigster (Mar 23, 2008)

ive been finding my ziggy (golden) having a weird click noise when he burrows with me. also when ive been bathing him (cause of a horid shed) hes got a few snot bubbles. hes realy not that active, weirdly tame, not eating, and wanting to be cold. my little zigster dude has an appointment with his witch doctor (vet) in a few days. i know hes not doing the best right now, but i know that its treatable or else id probably sleep with the little guy lol. im thinking its a mixture of things. not enough calcium, vitamin D (mabey), bad diet, and a transition from a small cage. i know this sounds like his whole life and thats why i have him now. ill let ya know whats up with ziggy in a few days.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 24, 2008)

Great, keep us posted and let us know what the vet says.


----------



## hoosier (Mar 24, 2008)

COWHER said:


> VARNYARD said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen a lot of things in tegus, but I have never seen one with a RI. This mucous you speak of sounds like he ate or drank something that did not agree with his system. The mucous is being made to reject this substance. Just a thought.
> ...



mine does that. i believe hes just getting rid of some of the water he got in his nose in the process. he does it everytime he drinks.

keep us updated.


----------



## zigster (Mar 24, 2008)

ziggy past away last night. i woke up to him on his back. how he got like that is confusing the crap outta me. i was thinking it would be spasms in the middle of the night i have no clue. i think there were to many things wrong with the little dude. but I KNOW that if pjs pets would have actualy given him proper care he would still be alive. im not getting an autopsy done. im done with this situation. its pulled on my heart strings way to hard. i guess i can say i tried. i hope that when the sorrow passes i will be able to go harder on this company. i feel realy bad for all the kids that have recieved sick pets and non efeciant care giudes for thier animals. i only had ziggy for a bit over 2 weeks but i cant help but to shed a tear or two. the night that he died, earlier i was told i shouldnt be handeling him cause it could make it worse. he wasnt an aggressive golden at all which started to realy worrie me. thats why i asked questions. thank you all for being so welcome and knowledgable. i dont know if ill be around but all i can say is that 'If you don't like what you see Why don't you fight it If you know there's something wrong Why don't you right it' thats all i tried to do with zigster. thanks again.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh man, I am sorry to hear that you lost him. It could have been due to a lot of things, but I know you did your best. 

ThatÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¾Ã?â??Ã?Â¢s one thing about Colombian tegus as well; they are imported wild caught animals and may have a host of problems when they get here. 

I hope you don't leave the forums; we sure enjoyed having you here.


----------



## dorton (Mar 25, 2008)

I hate to hear that for you. DOn't give up!
We just need to get you a tegu from a very reputable dealer, like bobby.


----------

